# Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)



## M4f1 (6. November 2012)

*Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei die Komponenten für das Netzwerk aus zu suchen. Als Vertrag dürfte Unity Media 150Mbit/s + der AVM FRITZ!Box 6360 herhalten. Das Signal soll auf 2 Stockwerken verteilt werden, dabei habe ich an 2 Access Points im oberen Flur (mit 12 Zimmern) und an einem Access Point im unterem (der kleinere Flur mit 6 Zimmern) gedacht. Das Wohnheim ist so aufgebaut, dass die Zimmer links und rechts vom Flur angeordnet sind.
Dabei habe ich an folgende TP-Link TL-WA801ND Netz WLAN Access Point 300Mb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Accespoints gedacht. Was haltet ihr davon? Gibt es verbesserungs Vorschläge?

Grüße,
  Hannes


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Klingt gut, was viel besseres wirst du in der Preisklasse nicht finden.

Wenn du den Router auch für W-LAN nutzen willst brauchst du aber einen, der eSSID unterstützt, sonst hast du zwei verschiedene getrennte Netzwerke mit verschiedenen SSIDs; wenn der Router nur zur Herstellung der Internetverbindung genutzt werden soll ist das aber natürlich egal.

Die restlichen Komponenten sind klar? Einen Switch brauchst du jedenfalls auch, ich würde dir jedenfalls empfehlen nicht ausschließlich auf W-LAN zu setzen, mit 20 aktiven Teilnehmern kann das ziemlich eng werden, ein managed Switch wäre eventuell auch von Vorteil, wenn dann würde ich jedenfalls diesen empfehlen: TP-Link TL-SG3424, 24-Port, managed (TL-SG3424) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Timsu (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Könntest auch den nehmen:
TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die Antennen sehen etwas stärker aus, ob es wirklich so ist weiß ich nicht.
Mit DD WRT hat man da viel Möglichkeiten, die Originalfirmware ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## M4f1 (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Zur Zeit haben wir auch noch NetGEAR rumstehen, vllt erspare ich mir damit den einen Point von der 1en Etage. Die SSID des Routers ist soweit irrelevant, könnte vllt aber für die aus der ersten interessant sein, das wird sich noch zeigen.
Einen Switch habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht eingeplant, denkst du der interne Switch des Routers sollte überfordert beim Handeln 2-3 Points sein? Für einen so teuren Switch haben wir leider nicht genug Geld. Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, 300Mbps (MIMO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wirklich einen mehrwert gegenüber meinen gelisteten TP-Link TL-WA801ND Netz WLAN Access Point 300Mb: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör mit sich bringt.
Es geht leider auch nicht anders als die 20 Leute per Wlan zu verwalten


----------



## Superwip (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



> Zur Zeit haben wir auch noch NetGEAR rumstehen, vllt erspare ich mir damit den einen Point von der 1en Etage. Die SSID des Routers ist soweit irrelevant, könnte vllt aber für die aus der ersten interessant sein, das wird sich noch zeigen.


 
Der kann nur 802.11g- das ist bei der Internetbandbreite stark limitierend.



> Einen Switch habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht eingeplant, denkst du der interne Switch des Routers sollte überfordert beim Handeln 2-3 Points sein? Für einen so teuren Switch haben wir leider nicht genug Geld.


 
Nein.

ABER 20 Leute, die sich eine gemeinsame Internetverbindung teilen + interner Netzwerkverkehr... da wird das W-LAN schnell zum Flaschenhals, außerdem lässt sich das W-LAN nicht vernünftig managen.

Daher solltest du, wenn irgendwie möglich jedes einzelne Zimmer mit Ethernet via Kabel ausstatten. Ist das nicht möglich solltest du _ordentliche_ Dualband APs einsetzen um die Netzwerklast im W-LAN möglichst verteilen zu können aber das ist nicht nur eine schlechtere sondern auch eine teurere Lösung.

Die Kosten musst du auch in Relation zu den Kosten der Internetverbindung sehen- 150MBit/s Businesstarif? Ich schätze das macht schon so ~80€... pro Monat. Da sollte nicht bei der Hardware am falschen Fleck gespart und wegen 100€ (einmalig) mehr oder weniger gejammert werden.


----------



## M4f1 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Die Ethernet Verkabelung für jedes Zimmer fällt leider raus.

Ich kenne mich auch nicht all zu gut mi W-Lan Netzwerken aus, Dualband bedeutet, dass der AP das 5Ghz Band unterstützt und mehr Datenumsatz möglich ist? Würden in dem Fall denn 2 AP reichen? Zur Zeit fahren wir mit 2 nämlich nicht all zu gut...

Ob wir uns letztendlich für den 64er Business Tarif oder den 128er für 80€ entscheiden steht noch nicht fest, vllt hällt auch wer den Kopf hin und wir nehmen den 150er für Privatkunden.

Was würdest du denn für Geräte vorschlagen? All zu teuer sollte es allerdings wirklich nicht werden, ich denke bei 200-300€ sollte ca die Grenze liegen.


----------



## Lt.Ford (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Geldproblem noch nicht so ganz.
Selbst bei 300€ Budget muss jeder nur ca 15€ zahlen (300€ / 19 = 15,78€).
Mal angenommen jeder zahlt (einmalig) 30€, dann käme man eben auf 600€. Damit lässt sich doch was anfangen?!...^^

Wie ihr das dann beim Auszug regelt, kA, vllt den Nachmieter "belasten", sodass das Geld quasi nicht verloren geht.


----------



## Chron-O-John (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Hmmmm. was ich nicht ganz verstehe: wofür die 150 Mbis/sec. Das geht sich, selbst mit 2 APs unter volllast eigentlich nicht wirklich aus.


----------



## M4f1 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



Lt.Ford schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt das Geldproblem noch nicht so ganz.
> Selbst bei 300€ Budget muss jeder nur ca 15€ zahlen (300€ / 19 = 15,78€).
> Mal angenommen jeder zahlt (einmalig) 30€, dann käme man eben auf 600€. Damit lässt sich doch was anfangen?!...^^
> 
> Wie ihr das dann beim Auszug regelt, kA, vllt den Nachmieter "belasten", sodass das Geld quasi nicht verloren geht.


Ich stimme dir da vollkommen zu, es ist nur so, dass öfter Zahlungen auf uns zu kommen, ist leider etwas komplizierter... Bis zu 200€-300€ sollte sich doch aber auch was finden lassen?

Die 150Mbit/s sind zu hoch gegriffen? Was würdet ihr denn als angemessen erachten?


----------



## Superwip (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



> Die Ethernet Verkabelung für jedes Zimmer fällt leider raus.


 
Sicher? Damit könntest du relativ preiswert ein bei weitem stabileres und schnelleres Netzwerk aufbauen als das mit W-LAN jemals möglich wäre.



> Ich kenne mich auch nicht all zu gut mi W-Lan Netzwerken aus, Dualband bedeutet, dass der AP das 5Ghz Band unterstützt und mehr Datenumsatz möglich ist? Würden in dem Fall denn 2 AP reichen? Zur Zeit fahren wir mit 2 nämlich nicht all zu gut...


 
Mit Dualband APs könnte man das 2,4GHz und das 5GHz Band simultan nutzen und so die Geschwindigkeit weiter steigern. Wenn schon W-LAN mit all seinen Begrenzungen und Nachteilen dann wenigstens so schnell wie irgend möglich.

Bei der Zahl der APs kannst du dadurch nicht sparen; du brauchst die APs ja um die Netzabdeckung zu gewährleisten (und 5GHz W-LAN geht sogar schlechter durch Wände als 2,4GHz), andererseits hilft die räumliche diversifikation der APs beim besseren Ausnutzen des Netzes.



> Was würdest du denn für Geräte vorschlagen? All zu teuer sollte es allerdings wirklich nicht werden, ich denke bei 200-300€ sollte ca die Grenze liegen.


 
200-300€... doch hoffentlich _pro Gerät_?

Der hier sollte halbwegs in Ordnung sein: Netgear ProSafe WNDAP360, 300Mbps (MIMO) Dual Band (simultan) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibt natürlich noch bessere, die entsprechend teurer sind. Du kannst auch auf PC Hardware setzen, ist unter Umständen nichtmal wesentlich teurer und softwaretechnisch sehr flexibel, damit lässt sich auch eine sehr gute Sendeleistung erzielen.



> Ob wir uns letztendlich für den 64er Business Tarif oder den 128er für 80€ entscheiden steht noch nicht fest, vllt hällt auch wer den Kopf hin und wir nehmen den 150er für Privatkunden.


 
Nimm einen Businesstarif mit ausreichend IPs für jeden User und melde dich ordnungsgemäß als "Kommunikationsdienstleister" an. Sonst bekommst du ...in Deutschland... früher oder später praktisch garantiert erhebliche Probleme.

Und nimm den 128er. Auf 20 Leute aufgeteilt bleibt da nichtmehr sooo viel übrig.



> Ich stimme dir da vollkommen zu, es ist nur so, dass öfter Zahlungen auf uns zu kommen, ist leider etwas komplizierter...


 
Man muss Prioritäten setzen:

Priorität 1: Strom
Priorität 2: Internet
Priorität 3: fließendes Wasser
Priorität 4: schnelles, stabiles Internet
Priorität 5: Kanal/WC
Priorität 6: Regendichtes Dach
Priorität 7: Warmwasser/Heizung
...

Oder so ähnlich.

128MBit/s !!auf 20 User aufgeteilt!! ist meiner Meinung nach bestenfalls gerade gut genug!



> Hmmmm. was ich nicht ganz verstehe: wofür die 150 Mbis/sec. Das geht sich, selbst mit 2 APs unter volllast eigentlich nicht wirklich aus.


 
Die Geschwindigkeit via W-LAN voll auszunutzen ist... anspruchsvoll... sie fair zu verteilen ist noch erheblich schwieriger.

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht, was pro Frequenzband und AP -bei _idealem_ Empfang!- maximal möglich ist:

802.11g oder 802.11a "54MBit/s"   real ~22MBit/s
802.11n 2x MIMO "300MBit/s"   real ~120MBit/s
802.11n 3x MIMO "450MBit/s" real ~180MBit/s

Und diese Bandbreite teilen sich dann alle (!) User. Sowohl ins Internet als auch lokal.


Ein weiterer Nachteil ist, das sich W-LAN nicht so einfach managen lässt. Die beste Möglichkeit wäre wohl QoS über einen RADIUS-Server, damit könnte man auch gleich jedem User eine IP zuweisen. Frag mich bitte nicht nach Details, ich bin wirklich kein Experte.

QoS ist auf jeden Fall essentiell.

Szenario: 5 User saugen irgendwas, Bandbreite am Anschlag, zwei nutzen VoIP und drei spielen online, ein weiterer sieht sich einen Livestream an, die letzteren sind also auf geringe Latenzen und eine garantierte Mindestbandbreite angewiesen. Schlimmstenfalls verschieben zwei auch noch per W-LAN lokal Daten und lasten das Funknetz so bis zum Anschlag aus. Da die "Downloader" bereits die gesamte Bandbreite "verstopfen" muss man eben mit QoS eingreifen um die Stabilität der anderen, Echtzeitkritischen Dienste zu gewährleisten. Im Idealfall sollte auch kein Downloader gegenüber einem anderen benachteiligt werden.

Das Netz wird vermutlich in jedem Fall 24/7 dauerausgelastet sein, zumindest ohne QoS sorgt das schnell für kritische Latenzen.

_____
Anderes Szenario: Ethernet.

In der schönen Ethernet Welt hätte jeder User lokal ein ganzes Gigabit an Bandbreite mit vernachlässigbaren Lateznen zur Verfügung, die er sich mit niemandem teilen muss. Mit einem managed Switch könntest du dann leicht jedem User eine garantierte Mindestbandbreite in Richtung Internet von vielleicht 5MBit/s zuweisen sodass auch man auch dann noch latenzarm zocken kann wenn viele Mitbewohner gleichzeitig die Bandbreite beanspruchen. Für 200€ könntest du hier eine praktisch perfekte Lösung bekommen.


----------



## Timsu (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Muss Superwip zustimmen, ohne *gutes* QoS und einen komfortabel zu verwaltenden DHCP Server wird das alles sehr kompliziert.
Auch wenn ich zumindestens die Kommunikation nach außen über einen Router laufen lassen würde, da man dort im Gegensatz zu den meisten managed Switches die Leitungsgeschwindigkeit nicht nur nach IP/MAC aufteilen kann, sondern auch nach Port/Anwendung/Protokoll, das ganze auch noch optional zeitgesteuert.
Die Authentifizierung könnte man wirklich über RADIUS laufen lassen und jedem Nutzer eine eignene Nutzername/Passwort Kombination zuweisen, dann muss man, falls jemand das Passwort weiterverbreitet ist und dies nicht gewünscht ist, nicht das ganze Netzwerk umgestellt werden und jedes Gerät wieder am Netzwerk angemeldet werden muss.

Mir scheint es so als ob normale WLAN Router ein besseres P/L als spezielle Accespoints haben. (siehe TP Link)
Der 1043 hat übrigens ziemlich gutes WLAN, gerade für den Preis, die Antennen sind auch austauschbar.
Die Businessgeräte haben zwar viele Funktionen und eine hohe Stabilität, aber dafür auch nicht auf dem neusten Stand bezüglich der Geschwindigkeit.
Ich würde einige (4-5) der TP Link 1043 im ganzen Wohnheim verteilen, so dass sich die Last etwas aufteilt.
Die natürlich mit DD WRT Firmware
Das ganze dann an einen Router mit gutem QoS (da gibt es mt geringen Budget fast nur Softwarerouter), falls nochmal ein größeres Ethernetnetzwerk geplant ist, noch ein managed Switch dazwischen.


----------



## M4f1 (7. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Danke! Damit kann ich schon mal einiges anfangen! Die Sache ist die, dass der Vermieter es uns nicht erlauben würde selbst an der Ethernet Verkabelung Hand an zu legen. Bei einem Unternehmen hingegen, kommt die Verkabelung bei uns locker über die 3000€+ weil das Haus nicht gerade das neuste ist (ja, 3000/20=150 immer noch kein Weltuntergang, dennoch...).

Eure Antworten haben mir auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr weitergeholfen, danke! Router wird die mitgelieferte Fritzbox 6360 sein, wie es da mit Qos ausseiht weiß ich leider nicht. Dann evtl etwas mit gutem Qos (Idee welches Gerät?)? Und darauf die vorgeschlagenen TP Link 1043 mit DD WRT Firmware.

Mir, als Neuling bleiben dabei allerdings noch einige Fragen offen:
1. Ist RADIUS dabei noch wirklich von nöten? Eine Benutzergruppe würde mir persönlich auch reichen, aber wenn doch, ist mir unklar wie das ganze klappen soll/kann. Wo wird das Protokoll aktiv bzw worauf installiert?
2. Wenn ich das Signal mit den 1043ern verteile, ist es dann noch möglich die einzelnen Benutzer per Qos (vom Router eine Stufe höher) zu regeln oder kann man in dem Fall nur das Signal das an die 1043er geht ansteuern?


----------



## PornoStyle (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

dan zieht einfach in die einzelnen zimmer mit Kanälen die Cat kabel und dan von der frizbox an einem Switch und problem wäre gelöst so würd ich es aufjedenfall machen wen ihr es nur mit kanal macht könnt ihr es irgendwann bei auszug wieder leicht deinstalieren da kann der vermieter nichts sagen


----------



## Timsu (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



M4f1 schrieb:


> Eure Antworten haben mir auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr weitergeholfen, danke! Router wird die mitgelieferte Fritzbox 6360 sein, wie es da mit Qos ausseiht weiß ich leider nicht. Dann evtl etwas mit gutem Qos (Idee welches Gerät?)? Und darauf die vorgeschlagenen TP Link 1043 mit DD WRT Firmware.


Die Fritzbox kann man bezüglich QoS so ziemlich vergessen. Probieren bei deinem Kabelanbieter ein reines Modem zu erhalten, als Router würde ich einen Softwarerouter nehmen (eigentlich ein kleiner PC mit entsprechender Software und mindestens 2 Netzwerkkarten)
Außerdem kannst du ein Softwarerouter auch als Caching-Proxy nutzen, das heißt du kannst oft benötigte Dateien (z.b. Websitelogos) automatisch im RAM des Routers zwischenspeichern, und mehrmals benötigte Datien (z.b. Windows Updates) auf der Festplatte des Routers. So kannst du deine Internetverbindung ziemlich stark entlasten.
Der TP Link ist eine gute Wahl, ziemlich Leistungsstark und sehr günstig. Vielleicht reicht dir auch die Standardfirmware.


> Mir, als Neuling bleiben dabei allerdings noch einige Fragen offen:
> 1. Ist RADIUS dabei noch wirklich von nöten? Eine Benutzergruppe würde mir persönlich auch reichen, aber wenn doch, ist mir unklar wie das ganze klappen soll/kann. Wo wird das Protokoll aktiv bzw worauf installiert?


Du kannst den Radius Server zum Beispiel auf dem Softwarrerouter installieren. Bei den TP Link Accesspoints musst du die Verbindungsdaten zum RADIUS Server eingeben, in diesem speicherst du die Login-Informationen für das WLAN ein.


> 2. Wenn ich das Signal mit den 1043ern verteile, ist es dann noch möglich die einzelnen Benutzer per Qos (vom Router eine Stufe höher) zu regeln oder kann man in dem Fall nur das Signal das an die 1043er geht ansteuern?[


Es müsste möglich sein, es auf einzelne Benutzer/IPs aufzuteilen.


----------



## M4f1 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



Timsu schrieb:


> Die Fritzbox kann man bezüglich QoS so ziemlich vergessen. Probieren bei deinem Kabelanbieter ein reines Modem zu erhalten, als Router würde ich einen Softwarerouter nehmen (eigentlich ein kleiner PC mit entsprechender Software und mindestens 2 Netzwerkkarten)


Könnte ich da nicht auch einen Gigabit Switch mit anstädigem Qos dazwischen schalten (wüsste nur nicht welchen ohne das der Preis explodiert)? Was ist eig mit den Routern an sich, die bieten doch eig auch Qos?


----------



## Timsu (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Ein managed Switch hat aber für deinen Fall eher etwas "unpassendes" QoS. Der ist eher gedacht, den Traffic innerhalb eines Netzwerkes zu regeln.
Ich kenne keine bezahlbaren fertigen Router mit gutem QoS.

Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist und du etwas technikinteressiert bist, würde ich einen Softwarerouter nehmen, da hast du halt auch die Möglichkeit den RADIUS server und einen Caching Proxy laufen zu lassen, etc.


----------



## M4f1 (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Ok, interessiert bin ich zwar, ich denke aber nicht das aus dem Software router was wird. Ist es denn möglich per QOS auf den "Ap's" selbst noch was zu machen?


----------



## Superwip (8. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



> Danke! Damit kann ich schon mal einiges anfangen! Die Sache ist die, dass der Vermieter es uns nicht erlauben würde selbst an der Ethernet Verkabelung Hand an zu legen. Bei einem Unternehmen hingegen, kommt die Verkabelung bei uns locker über die 3000€+ weil das Haus nicht gerade das neuste ist (ja, 3000/20=150 immer noch kein Weltuntergang, dennoch...).


 
Völlig unverständlich. Wirklich viel falsch/kaputt machen kann man beim Aufbau einer Ethernetverkabelung ja eigentlich nicht. Du solltest nochmal versuchen mit dem Vermieter zu reden.

Wie sind eigentlich die APs verkabelt?

Wenn du auf keinen Fall durch die Wände bohren kannst kannst du eventuell vorhandene Kabelkanäle, ungenutzte Kamine oder Lüftungsschächte nutzen. Schlechtestenfalls kannst du die Leitungen von den Gängen ausgehend aufputz verlegen, eventuell unter dem Teppich oder unter Sesselleisten.



> Könnte ich da nicht auch einen Gigabit Switch mit anstädigem Qos dazwischen schalten (wüsste nur nicht welchen ohne das der Preis explodiert)? Was ist eig mit den Routern an sich, die bieten doch eig auch Qos?


 
Ein normaler Layer 2 managed Switch kann einzelne seiner Ethernetports über die MAC Adressen gegenüber anderen managen also priorisieren und die Last nach vorgegebenen Kriterien verteilen.

Du könntest also nur die einzelnen APs managen, nicht aber die einzelnen User.



> Ok, interessiert bin ich zwar, ich denke aber nicht das aus dem Software router was wird. Ist es denn möglich per QOS auf den "Ap's" selbst noch was zu machen?


 
Nur recht eingeschränkt, jedenfalls mit normalen APs


----------



## M4f1 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

So, das Projekt hat heute weiter Fahrt aufgenommen. Vllt wird es auch mit dem Software Router was. Im Grunde macht es dabei aber doch keinen Unterschied ob der Software Router am Modem oder an der Fritzbox hängt oder irre ich mich?

Welche Netzwerkkarten empfehlen sich dabei und wie sieht es dann mit der Verkabelung aus (wenn ich von den 3AP & 128mbit/s Leitung ausgehe)? 

Sollte aus irgend einem Grund der Strom kurzzeitig ausfallen etc, könnte man den PC dann so konfigurieren, dass ein Druck auf die Starttaste zum wiederaufnehmen des Betriebes reicht (die Dienste quasi beim Systemstart ordnungsgemäß mitstarten)? Ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein, oder?

Ich denke für 300€ sollte man eine Lösung finden können, wenn man den Pc minimalistisch dem Zweck entsprechend konfiguriert (evtl sogar mit Mini- Tower).

Ps: Vielen Dank für euer Helfen!


----------



## Timsu (14. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Klar kannst du den Softwarerouter bezüglich Caching, QoS und Radius auch hinter der Fritzbox verwenden.
Nur musst du dann eben Portweiterleitungen und DynDNS Dienste an der Fritzbox einstellen, was auch kein Problem sein dürfte.

Als Hardwarebasis entweder ein Intel D2500 oder ein AM3 System mit kleinem Athlon II und ECC RAM für absolute Stabilität.
Bei dem Intelboard hast du schon 2 Netzwerkschnittstellen, zum Nachrüsten würde ich immer Intel Karten (z.b. Gigabit CT nutzen).

Bei dem RAM würde ich auf 4-8 GB setzen, da er zur Zeit extrem günstig ist und mann den "überschüssigen" RAM gut für Caching des Proxys nutzen kann.
Das Betriebssystem kann auf eine HDD oder SSD, 15 GB müssten reichen.

300€ und Minitower sind kein Problem, man könnte sich das Fractal Design Core 1000 oder das Lc Power 1320 MI anschauen.


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Da ich so etwas schon in größerer Form an einer Schule aufgebaut habe und beruflich mit Netzwerken zu tun habe:

*Der prinzipielle Aufbau:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Router: *
Hier tut es eine normale Fritzbox oder ähnliches. Es wird kein Wlan benötigt. Der Router wird nur zum Herstellen der Internetverbindung benötigt.

*Proxy: *
Hierfür eignet sich wunderbar ein IPCop oder Ipfire. Bei der Hardware langt ein Atom oder E-350 vollkommen, einzig 3 Netzwerkkarten werden für die verschiedenen Netze benötigt. Der Proxy filtert den Netzwerkverkehr um z.B. Filesharing unterbinden. Ein mitloggen der Verbindung / IP ist möglich. Hier geht um den Schutz des Anschlussinhabers, schließlich muss muss ja einer Haften für den Anschluss. Der Proxy arbeitet unter anderem mit Black- / Whitelists und IP filtering. Hierzu einfach die Dokumentation lesen. Weder IPCop noch IPFire sind schwierig in der Installation und Konfiguration. Alles passiert hier über eine Weboberfläche. 

Die Netze wären:
grün: Kabel gebundenes Netzwerk, Server und Clients. 
blau: Alles was mit Wlan zu tun hat
rot: Internet Verkehr

*Server:*
Hier langt ebenfalls Hardware die auch für den Proxy genutzt wird. Als Betriebssystem eignet sich Ubuntu Server oder jede andere Linux Distribution. Mit Webmin lässt sich der Server sogar (fast) komplett per Webinterface konfigurieren und überwachen. In wie weit IPCop / IPFire diese Aufgaben mit übernehmen können kann nicht sagen, siehe deren Dokumentation, bzw. Plugins.

*Managend Switch:*
Hier langt vollkommen ein 100Mbit Switch. Optimal wäre eine Switch der Power over Ethernet unterstützt, damit lassen sich auch die Accespoints mit Strom versorgen. 
Ein anderer Vorteil wäre das man nicht benötigt Ports abschalten kann, bzw. die verwendeten Port per MAC Filtering nur für die Accesspoints freischalten kann. Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit Switchen von HP gemacht. Dieser hier sollte langen: HP ProCurve Switch 1810-8G, 8-Port, managed (J9449A)
Um PoE zu nutzen wenn es der Switch nicht unterstützt: PoE Splitter, 802.3af-DN-95202 | DIGITUS Funktioniert wunderbar.
*
Access Point:*
Es sollten mindestens 4 sein. PoE wie auch Radius werden nicht von allen unterstützt. Von Billig Geräten wie TP-Link rate ich dir ab. Selbst habe ich gute Erfahrung mit den Netgear ProSafe Geräten gemacht, die sind aber nicht billig.

*Internetanbindung:*
Mit der obigen Konfiguration kann jeder beliebige Kabel / DSL Anschluss genutzt werden.

*Sonstiges:*
Zur Absicherung des Servers und des Proxy gegen Stromausfälle sollte man über eine USV nachdenken. Diese hier leistet bei mir zu hause seit Jahren gute Dienste: APC Smart-UPS 750VA, USB/seriell (SUA750I)

*Mein persönliche Meinung:*
Mein Vorschlag ist wahrscheinlich nicht 100% perfekt, aber aus der Erfahrung ist hier ein vernünftiges Konzept und Aufbau unerlässlich. Wenn sowas stabil, schnell und sicher laufen soll muss man eben Geld investieren. Alles andere macht am Ende mehr Ärger und Probleme und man hat unnötig Geld verschwendet.


----------



## M4f1 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Sehr schöne Antwort! Vielen dank!
Ich denke nicht das Filesharing etc hier ein Problem sein dürfte. Wäre es denn nicht möglich auf den IpCop Rechner+ Switch zu verzichten und stattdessen die AP direkt an den Radius Server an zu schließen?


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



M4f1 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Antwort! Vielen dank!


Bitte



M4f1 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Filesharing etc hier ein Problem sein dürfte.


Würdest du für jeden der Nutzer die Hand ins Feuer legen? Ich nicht.



M4f1 schrieb:


> Wäre es denn nicht möglich auf den IpCop Rechner+ Switch zu verzichten und stattdessen die AP direkt an den Radius Server an zu schließen?


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, dazu musst du in die Dokumentation schauen. Allerdings kann ich mich erinnern das man früher nur eine Netzwerkkarte für jedes Netz verwenden konnte.


----------



## M4f1 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



riedochs schrieb:


> Würdest du für jeden der Nutzer die Hand ins Feuer legen? Ich nicht.


 Du hast recht, das würde ich auch nicht, aber im Notfall bekommen wir den Schuldigen schon irgendwie dran.



riedochs schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, dazu musst du in die Dokumentation  schauen. Allerdings kann ich mich erinnern das man früher nur eine  Netzwerkkarte für jedes Netz verwenden konnte.


Mit Netz meinst du? Eine Karte pro AP und das wäre dann prinzipiell doch ok?


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



M4f1 schrieb:


> Du hast recht, das würde ich auch nicht, aber im Notfall bekommen wir den Schuldigen schon irgendwie dran.


Oder nicht. Du vertraust da zu blind.



M4f1 schrieb:


> Mit Netz meinst du? Eine Karte pro AP und das wäre dann prinzipiell doch ok?


rot, grün, blau. Ich denke du kommst um einen Switch nicht herum


----------



## M4f1 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



riedochs schrieb:


> rot, grün, blau. Ich denke du kommst um einen Switch nicht herum


 Warum? Schafft das der PC nicht alleine?


----------



## riedochs (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Das Problem ist die Anzahl der Netzwerkkarten. Du kannst jedem Netz nur eine zuweisen, zumindest war es früher so. Hier musst du dich durch die Dokumentation lesen


----------



## Timsu (15. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Bei Ipfire ist das auch immer noch so.
Ist auch viel teurer 10 Netzwerkkarten einzubauen, als einfach ein Switch zu nehmen.


----------



## gluecksbaeR (18. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Also ich hab mir jetzt mal hier alles durchgelesen und gebe dir nur den guten Rat mit, ein Ordentliches als ein "lauffähiges" Netzwerk aufzubauen. Du bekommst Probleme mit dem ISP wenn du nicht ordentlich abgesichert bist, und glaub mal wenn ich was laden will, und nicht gefunden werden mag, werd ich nicht gefunden das ist ganz einfach da kannst du auch meinen Rechner auf den Kopf stellen. Rede verdammt mit dem Vermieter über die Verkabelung der Räume, das ist bei weitem billiger und vorallem besser sowie auch Stabiler. Bei einem Ethernet Netwerk ist es schwer, mit ein bisschen verständniss viel falsch zu machen. Wenn er dir das nicht abkaufen mag, oder sonstiges, dann hol dir jemanden der davon mehr ahnung hat als Du und lass ihn mit deinem Vermieter reden.

Viel Erfolg

und denk dran, wer billig kauft, kauf zweimal. Und das gilt auch im Netzwerkbereich
Gruß


----------



## Superwip (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Vielleicht könntest du die Kabel auch außen an der Fassade von Fenster zu Fenster verlegen, sieht zwar hässlich aus aber besser hässlich als langsames Netzwerk.


----------



## Lt.Ford (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Ich glaub ich würds eher komplett lassen.
Da lohnt sich der Aufwand kaum. Vor allem bei 19 Leuten in einem Wohnheim, da ziehen ja auch immer wieder Leute aus und ein.
Der Internetvertrag läuft ja dann über 1 Person, wenn also irgendjemand etwas illegales macht und erwischt wird, dann ist die Person dran, die den Vertrag unterschrieben hat.
Zudem kommen ja wohl doch mehr Kosten zustande, als erwartet. Vielleicht ist es sogar günstiger, wenn jeder seinen eigenen Anschluss nimmt. Da hat man dann auch "Fullspeed".


----------



## Superwip (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Glaubst du wirklich das ein Vertrag teurer ist als 19 Einzelverträge?!

Außerdem müsste man dann erst recht einzeln verkabeln oder auf eine sehr Aufwendige Wireless Lösung setzen und ein lokales Netzwerk gäbe es auch nicht, ist ja praktisch, wenn die Bewohner untereinander auch lokal verbunden sind und im LAN zocken oder sich gegebenenfalls z.B. auch einen Drucker teilen können.

Sehr viel mehr Speed bringt das auch nicht, alleine schon weil auch ein TV Kabel ein Shared Medium ist.


----------



## Lt.Ford (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Nein, das natürlich nicht.
Aber es geht auch um die Mehrkosten die entstehen (eben die gesamte Hardware, die benötigt wird, um ein solches Netzwerk aufzubauen).
Ich weiß natürlich nicht, ob und welche Leitungen bereits vorhanden sind (Telefon, TV Kabel)...
Es ist ja auch nicht gesagt, dass dann jeder eine 100 Mbit/s Leitung nimmt, sondern bestimmt nur ein Zehntel davon.


----------



## K3n$! (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Und wie wollen die 19 Bewohner dann an ihren eigenen Anschluss kommen ?
Dafür müssten doch trotzdem Kabel gezogen werden oder nicht ?


----------



## Superwip (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Und jeder bräuchte ein eigenes Modem und einen eigenen Router...


----------



## Lt.Ford (19. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Wie gesagt, ich kenne die Gegebenheiten nicht. Kann ja durchaus sein, dass die Leitungen schon da sind. (Natürlich kein LAN, aber dann verzichtet man darauf halt. Für Dateiaustausch kann man ja auch USB Sticks benutzen oder eben bei größeren Daten ein Lankabel provisorisch legen.)
Modem + Router bekommt man doch i.d.R. vom Anbieter, oder?

Aber ist ja egal, sind ja nur Vorschläge meinerseits. Soll sich der TE erstmal wieder melden^^


----------



## Superwip (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Was für Kabel soll es denn sonst geben?

Sollte es Koaxialkabel/Antennenkabel geben kann man diese einigermaßen als brauchbare Grundlage für das Netzwerk nehmen, ist jedenfalls sehr viel besser als W-LAN.


In der Aktuellen C'T gibt es übrigens auch einen Artikel über den Aufbau größerer W-LAN Netze und die richtige AP Verteilung.


----------



## M4f1 (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Huch da schau mal wieder rein und sehe das sich einiges getan hat. Sry das ich so lange abwesend war! Ich denke auch, dass "wir" in spätestens 3 Jahren erneut um neue Geräte kümmern müssen, aber das soll dann nicht mehr meine Sorge sein  und der Verein wird dann schon sehen was er davon hat...
Mit Verkabelung sieht es hier ganz schlecht aus, es gibt weder Telefonanschluss noch Kabelanschluss für die Zimmer... Die Person auf die der Vertrag läuft ist sich der Verantwortung denke ich durchaus bewusst, außerdem gehört Sie gerade zu den Befürwortern des Wlan Netzwerkes, schaufelt sich also ihr eigenes Grab...


----------



## joasas (27. November 2012)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Eine Kabellösung ist auch in einem Altbau kein Problem, das ist eine einmalige Investition die den Wert der Immobilie deutlich steigert.

TP-Link ist nicht so schlecht wie von manchen behauptet. Will ich 99,9% Zuverlässigkeit, dann steht gleich etwas ala Cisco da und das sieht dann auch preislich so aus.  TP-Link reicht für 19 Nutzer mit OpenWRT durchaus aus, bei mehr als 30 Leuten greife ich jedoch gerne zu höherpreisiger Hardware, denn dadurch sinkt der Admistrationsaufwand für die Admins erheblich und die Ausfallsicherheit steigt zudem. Aber davon können die Leute nur träumen die auf die Idee kommen Wlan zu nutzen - glaub mir, mit 100€ wird das nichts. Da müsst ihr halt mal etwas investieren, aber das lohnt sich. Zudem lohnt sich das sogar sehr schnell - verlang einfach pro Semester 10-30€ pro Person für das Internet, bei 19 Leuten sind das bei 30€ 570€, damit kann man arbeiten. 



M4f1 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das Filesharing etc hier ein Problem sein dürfte.



Ich musste lachen. Du hast offensichtlich noch nie ein System administriert - glaub es mir, gibst du den Leuten den kleinen Finger, nehmen sie gleich die ganze Hand. Und ja, das passiert auch bei so kleinen Wohngemeinschaften. 

Du wirst noch viel lernen, spätestens wenn die erste Abmahnung ins Haus flattert. Das mit der FritzBox war auch ein schlechter Scherz, ich würde mindestens ein Gerät mit OpenWRT nutzen.

-> Wir könnten dich hier stundenlang beraten, aber an deiner Stelle solltest du dir einfach mal Hilfe aus dem Computer-/Rechenzentrum organisieren, denn die haben a) Ahnung von solchen Systemen da sie solche Netzwerke täglich verwalten (Hochschulnetzwerk) und b) haben die mit Glück alte Switches, zwar sind die in der Regel sehr abgenutzt, aber man kann damit noch etwas anfangen (immerhin ist eine Rack Montage im Gegensatz zu Heimanwender Hardware möglich).


----------



## M4f1 (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*

Schaut man nach 5 Jahren wieder rein ... Filesharing war tatsächlich nie ein Problem! Allerdings beschweren sich 80% der Leute über zu langsames Internet. Wäre an der Zeit ein vernünftiges Netzwerk aufzubauen, anstatt das Netzwerk simpel über mehrere APs aufzuteilen. Ganz nach dem Prinzip, wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wlan Netzwerk für Wohnheim (19 Benutzer)*



M4f1 schrieb:


> Schaut man nach 5 Jahren wieder rein ... Filesharing war tatsächlich nie ein Problem! Allerdings beschweren sich 80% der Leute über zu langsames Internet. Wäre an der Zeit ein vernünftiges Netzwerk aufzubauen, anstatt das Netzwerk simpel über mehrere APs aufzuteilen. Ganz nach dem Prinzip, wer zu erst kommt, malt zu erst.



Ethernet für alle, wer WLAN will, setzt sich nen eigenen (nicht zu teuren) Router pro Stockwerk im Flur i-wo und gut ist. 150Mbit/s reichen für 20 Leute wenn nicht gerade jeder 4K Streams glotzen will und zwar gleichzeitig. WLAN ist seit der Zeit etwas schneller geworden, leidet aber noch mehr unter Hindernissen und Entfernungen. 5GHz kann man aufbauen, günstig wirds aber nicht.


----------

